# Solved: New Microsoft RAW Image Viewer Problem



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I downloaded the newest version and can't get it working......
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/prophoto/raw.mspx

Has anyone actually tried this on Canon's *.cr2 files and been able to view the thumbnail? I had the previous version and it worked for the Rebel RAW files but this version will not work on my 30D RAW ( .cr2 ) files.

This is what I ran into.....
Upon the first attempt to install the app I was given two choices.. 1) Repair ( as I had the previous ver installed ) 2) Remove. I selected Repair because in most cases it will write over what's already there and add the new files. That didn't work so I went at it again and selected Remove. That wiped all versions off. I reinstalled the app and during the process I was given the choice of which file formats to include. I selected among others the .cr2 format because that's what I need. It completed the install process, I rebooted, opened up a folder that contained some .cr2 files and I do not get a thumbnail. I have tried to look at it with a right click and " preview ", no go. I tried " open with " , selected Microsoft RAW Image Viewer and all I get is " Failed to load the Image ". Anyone have any ideas as their " white paper " doesn't give any clues as to what is going on?

buck52 if you happen to read this it is supposed to handle Nikon's NEF files.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks Wimpy

I'll have a look at some point although I use Photoshop and the built in browser for most of what I do

buck


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I have programs that can handle my cr2 files as well but it would be nice to be able to view them just by opening up a folder.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

I agree Wimpy

I can see the raw thumbs in Windows Picture and fax viewer but not the full image before the update... just home from work so I have yet to try the update you posted

A quick look... looks like it does not see your 30D files bummer


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I can't even see the thumbs and that's the wired part. According to the support document it is supposed to be able to read a .cr2 file. 30D's produce .cr2 files so what's the stinkin' difference between mine and a 20D? It's basically the same camera save a few enhancements. The file format should be the same. Idiots................
Edit: Im sure the " white paper " said it could read 30D's .cr2 files. I'll check once again when I get home. I've read the stinkin' thing a pile of times, I should know it from memory.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Unfortunately each camera , even within the same family... has different firmware that is not compatible...It is sad but the truth...

It's the same as when I bought my $4000.00 dollar camera and got a trial version of a $100.00 dollar piece of software...


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Here is a list of the file formats and cameras supported by the app.
Note: As mentioned by buck tha 30D is not supported. ( I have no idea how I missed that ) 
11. Supported File Types and Camera Models

The software supports the following image types:

- Canon EOS RAW images (.crw, .cr2, .tif)

- Nikon Electronic Format images (.nef)

- Bitmap images (.bmp)

- JPEG images (.jpg, .jpe, .jpeg)

- Windows Metafile images (.wmf)

- Tagged Image File Format images (.tif, .tiff)

- Graphics Interchange Format images (.gif)

- Portable Network Graphics images (.png)

The following new camera models are supported in the version 1.0 (Build 50) release of the Microsoft RAW Image Thumbnailer and Viewer:

- Canon EOS 1D Mark IIn

- Canon EOS 5D

- Nikon D2Hs

- Nikon D50

- Nikon D70s

- Nikon D200*

Camera models already supported in version 1.0:

- Canon EOS 1Ds

- Canon EOS 1D Mark II

- Canon EOS 1Ds Mark II

- Canon EOS D30

- Canon EOS D60

- Canon EOS 10D

- Canon EOS 20D

- Canon EOS Digital Rebel (300D)

- Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT

- Canon Powershot G2

- Canon Powershot G3

- Canon Powershot G5

- Canon Powershot G6

- Canon Powershot Pro1

- Canon Powershot s30

- Canon Powershot s50

- Canon Powershot s70

- Nikon D1

- Nikon D1x

- Nikon D2H

- Nikon D2x

- Nikon D70

- Nikon D100

- Nikon D200*

- Nikon Coolpix 8800

- Nikon Coolpix 5700


----------

